# florida herping?



## Lilypad87

So i saw a post from one of the guys on this forum showing really beautiful pictures of some salamanders up north. That really made me want to go out and have some fun looking for some florida species. Anyone want to recommend a good spot or ever want to join in going out for a herping day somewhere in tampa area?


----------



## Philsuma

Here's where you need to post.....post under the "Southeast Chapter (Florida) and not the general section.

Field Herp Forum

It may take a while for someone to reply and agree to meet you...or it may not....varies quite a bit in terms of quickness and friendliness.

The first question or should I say, consideration in any beginning Field Herp outing is:

"What is your target species"?

Me....whenever I am down in Lauderdale, I head directly south to Hollywood, Redlands, Homestead, the Glades and then the Keys - usually in that order as it makes for a long day...or two.

My interests are currently, Exotics / Invasive Florida Herps:
1. Anoles
2. Geckos
3. Iguanids
4. Crocodillians
5. Varanids
6. Chameleons

I don't get to Tampa much so I can't help you there, but if you ever want to see some "cool stuff" down south.....I think I got something for you


----------



## iljjlm

We usually go to Osceola National Forest. Usually go looking for snakes. I have found there: Canebrakes, moccasins, pygmies, ratsnakes, cornsnakes, mudsnakes, black racers, skinks, anoles, turtles. I know people go down south and the panhandle. If you go on Field Herp Forum you will find a bunch of places to go. They won't give you an exact spot (don't want anyone taking a bunch of stuff out of the wild), but it will get you close. Also sometimes groups will get together from this forum and go herping. 
There are a bunch of friendly and knowledgable people on that site. I was going to CA for a cousins wedding and a poster gave some spots to look out there. We didn't get a chance to go road cruising together, but turned out that he used to go herping with a friend of mine (herpetologist for the Jacksonville Zoo) when he was stationed out there. Small world. 

Also check this site out. He is also on Fieldherpforum. His stories from his trips are great. 
Herp Trips
Hope this helps.
Dave


----------



## Lilypad87

ok cool  ill check out that forum. Im buying a kayak in a couple weeks too, so that will be cool bc i should have a better ability to get out and explore. I guess i dont really have a specific species set to look for or like you said just exotics, i mainly am an amphibian guy but i t would be great to just go out and see what i can find.


----------



## Philsuma

I am interested in the Fl Penninsula newt as well as the Coqui frog and _Litoria caerulea _which is established in the Ft Myers and Miami dade areas.


----------



## Dragas

Used to know which water holes to "really" avoid on the golf course in Lauderhill. Also had a hole with 10-12 Iguanas always basking, until of course, I hooked it, then they all kinda scattered. 

Smoke break at work would reveal an alligator every now and then, I worked less than 1 mile from the glades.


----------



## Philsuma

I take Iguanas and Basilisks for granted now....lol.....they are everywhere in Broward and Palm beach.

Cape Coral on the gulf side has an interesting customer: The Nile Monitor

Fort Myers has Veiled Chameleons....a ton of stuff is in Miami Dade and that's where I like to herp....

Alligators are so plentiful too....I only step around them when they are my size or bigger.


----------



## Dragas

Anoles are another one that were everywhere, often inside the house as well.

Saw a water moccasin while fishing one of the canals in Coral Springs. 


Philsuma, I am planning on returning when the Eagles are down there again, should be coming up in a couple years.


----------



## Frogtofall

I had no clue that White's Tree Frogs, Nile Monitors and Veiled Chams were here. Thats ridiculous.

Edit: I also meant to say that here on the property I live on, I've caught... Pygmy Rattlers, Yellow Rat Snakes, Black Racers, Water Snakes, Cottonmouths, Gopher Tortoise, Softshell Turtle, Race Runners, Blue Tailed or Five Lined Skink (I can never remember the name), Ground Skink, Anoles (of course), swifts, green tree frogs, barking treefrogs, Pinewoods Treefrogs, greenhouse frogs, southern narrow mouthed frogs (not so easy to come by), common toad (not sure which, I keep thinking Southern Toad), southern leopard frogs and I often hear the Pig Frogs but have yet to catch one.

Don't get me started on the non-reptile/amphib ones... yikes...


----------



## frogparty

I hear there are a ton of burmese pythons down there as well. Can you imagine finding a nile monitor lizard while out golfing? lol


----------



## Philsuma

Frogtofall said:


> I had no clue that White's Tree Frogs, Nile Monitors and Veiled Chams were here. Thats ridiculous.
> 
> Edit: I also meant to say that here on the property I live on, I've caught... Pygmy Rattlers, Yellow Rat Snakes, Black Racers, Water Snakes, Cottonmouths, Gopher Tortoise, Softshell Turtle, Race Runners, Blue Tailed or Five Lined Skink (I can never remember the name), Ground Skink, Anoles (of course), swifts, green tree frogs, barking treefrogs, Pinewoods Treefrogs, greenhouse frogs, southern narrow mouthed frogs (not so easy to come by), common toad (not sure which, I keep thinking Southern Toad), southern leopard frogs and I often hear the Pig Frogs but have yet to catch one.
> 
> Don't get me started on the non-reptile/amphib ones... yikes...


Other Invasives....Cane toads (obvious ), Greenhouse frog, Cocqui frog,Cuban Tree frog and many many more Reptiles, Birds and a few mammals....


----------



## NathanB

I remember when i lived there they would go out and try to remove as much of the non native plants as the could from the wild. is anyone doing anything about all these critters?


----------



## Philsuma

frogparty said:


> I hear there are a ton of burmese pythons down there as well. Can you imagine finding a nile monitor lizard while out golfing? lol


Not unless it's a from a night cold spate and it's trying to heat up in the morning...the Monitor. Otherwise, they see you and hit the water before you'll even see them. Sometimes a warm parking lot in the winter will produce one.

The Burms are almost everywhere in the Glades....hard to go a day or two without seeing one.....if you are a decent herper that is...


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> I remember when i lived there they would go out and try to remove as much of the non native plants as the could from the wild. is anyone doing anything about all these critters?


Sure...there are trappers in Cape Coral being paid to bait have a heart traps with chicken and squid....2 guys for the whole area I think. There's a couple 1-800 report a monster phone numbers too.

Bunch of academics seizing any caimen that people come across....

It's all finger in the dike type stuff though....


----------

